# Maremma



## ploki (3. April 2008)

Hallo
Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen. Möchten in die südliche Toskana zum MTB und so dem lesen nach ist es in der Gegend um Massa Marittima ganz nett. Auf der Suche nach Campingplätzen bin ich jetzt einmal in -Scarlino- und einmal in -Castiglione della Pescaia- gelandet. 
Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage.... sind das geeignete Ausgangspunkte um sich auf das Rad zu schwingen ohne ewig mit dem Auto unterwegs zu sein????
Mir wäre auch mit einer guten Karte geholfen die ich von hier aus besorgen kann und nicht erst vor Ort, aus der ersichtlich ist wo sich die ganzen tollen Touren von denen ihr erzählt befinden. 
Oder mit einem netten Campingplatz näher an Massa Marittima.... muss nicht am Meer sein.
Würde mich über hilfreiche Tips freuen. 
Viele Grüße 
Ingrid


----------



## on any sunday (3. April 2008)

Hallo,

brauchbare Karten wirst du keine finden, für das Gebiet südlich von Grosseto gibt es eine Kompass Karte, die Trails sind allerdings auf keiner Karte verzeichnet. Nordwestlich von Massa Marrtima gibt es ausgeschilderte Wanderwege, teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll, sprich steinig und steil. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir ohne tiefere Ortskenntnisse einen Führer suchen. Suche hier im Reiseforum nach Maremma, dort sollten ein paar Anbieter auftauchen.

Bei Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten bin ich überfragt, meine Tante hat in der Gegend ein Haus.  

Bewegte (motorsportliche) Bilder aus der Toskana: Enduro Toskana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (3. April 2008)

karte: vor diesem problem standen wir 2005 auch. es gibt meines wissens nur eine einzige brauchbare karte aus der gegend. du bekommst sie im bikeshop in roccatederighi. da gab es sie zumindest 2005. wir haben damals alle buchläden, tabakshops etc in grosseto abgeklappert und nix weiter gefunden. wenn ich dran denke schaue ich heute abend mal wie das teil heisst. ansonsten ist die kartenlage in der gegend um massa marittima (alta maremma) wirklich absolut bescheiden. auch die ausschilderung der wanderwege lässt in vielen fällen sehr zu wünschen übrig. aber die natur ist klasse ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2008)

SuFu!

DerCamping in Castiglione Pescaia ist super, allerdings SEHR steil (die haben aber nen Trecker falls du mit Wohnwagen kommst). 
Die Ausgangslage ist gut bis optimal für Rennrad denke ich und für MTB auch nicht schlecht, da direkt oberhalb dieser "Bergbaupark" liegt. Zum Meer ist es mit dem Auto nicht weit.
Karte der Gegend Massa Marittima und nördlich gibt es in der Touriinfo in Massa. Die ist mittags zu! Die Karte enthält alle MTB-Routen und Wanderwege, verirren ist damit so gut wie ausgeschlossen, aber: die Wegweiser für Wanderer/MTB waren zumindest vor drei Jahren vandalisiert. 
Gehe in Marco´s italienisches Forum, da gibts unzählige Freds zur Maremma, es gibt ausserdem einige Seiten der Mountainbiker aus der Gegend, wenn du fleissig googelst findest du einige Routenbeschreibungen.
Wenn du im Sommer dahinwillst, nimm literweise Autan mit, die Bremsen sind SEHR aggressiv; das Vieh grast in den Niederungen und dort sind auch die Trails.

Ich empfehle dir eine FeWo statt Camping, davon gibt es dort einige, zB in Lustignano die PODERE BOTRONA , wir fanden es sehr schön dort (sehr dörflich, seltsame Rohre in der Gegend wg. Erdwärme..).


----------



## Tom:-) (3. April 2008)

hab unsere karte rausgekramt:

colline metallifere
carta turistica escursionistica
scala 1:50.000
seconda edizione 2002

von: comunita montana colline metallifere
via valle aspra 17, 58024 massa marittima
[email protected]

dort oder im touri-office in massa wird man sie wohl also auch bekommen.
preis 4,5

die eingezeichneten wege sind trotz allem manchmal glücksache ... 

viel spaß


----------



## tourraser (4. April 2008)

> ...brauchbare Karten wirst du keine finden...


Das scheint sich mitlerweile geändert zu haben.
1. die schon erwähnte colline metallifere, dort sind Radtouren, Wanderwege und auch Trails eingezeichnet.
2. Scarlino - Bandite de Scarlino, nicht so detalliert wi die erste, aber man kommt ganz gut damit zurecht.
Habe viele Wege auch Trails mit dem GPS überprüft und die kommen ganz gut hin.
So viel wie ich weiß, sind für dieses Jahr neue Karten von Grosetto und Umgebung geplant. 
Wenn Du geführte Touren fahren willst, so gibt es 2 Anbieter in Massa,  Ernesto (Massa Vechia) und mtbadventures.

tourraser


----------



## daniel77 (4. April 2008)

Wir sind 2006 auch nach der o.g. Karte mit den eingezeichneten MTB-Touren gefahren. Die Routen sind sehr gut ausgezeichnet und Massa Maritima sehr sehenswert. Allerdings fanden wir die Touren teilweise recht trostlos, da man meist tief in der Macchia steckt und nur selten Ausblicke auf die Landschaft hat.


----------



## ploki (4. April 2008)

Wahnsinn....  das registrieren hat sich ja wirklich gelohnt.... in so kurzer Zeit so viele brauchbare Antworten. Genial... freut mich ohne Ende und es wird mich um einiges weiter bringen in meiner Urlaubsplanung. Vielen Dank schonmal an alle und weiter so... wird alles verwertet und umgesetzt. Über die Karten von der Touristeninfo in Massa Marittima hab ich schon öfter gelesen und rausgehört  dass sie einigermaßen brauchbar ist. Doch... das klingt jetzt alles so als stünde einem genialen Urlaub nichts im Wege.
Dankbare Grüße 
Ingrid


----------



## thomasga (6. April 2008)

wenn es uns in die maremma verschlägt,dann übernachten wir da

http://www.campeggioetruria.net/online/campeggio.php

der platz ist direkt hinter den dünen am meer und man sollte auch einen 

stellplatz so nahe wie möglich an den dünen nehmen, dann ist die straße 

nicht zu hören,allerdings sollte man nicht im sommer da mit dem rad 

unterwegs sein, sehr heiß ,zuviele beflügelte begleiter und ob autan und 

ein verschwitzer körper so die richtige kombination ist , muß jeder selber

entscheiden...

eine schöne gegend der toscana ist es aber allemal

grüße aus der "hochtoscana"

thomasga


www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccione-di-sotto.de


----------



## cxfahrer (6. April 2008)

Ach ja siehste mal, den hab ich doch mit dem Camping in Campiglia Marittima verwechselt, also mein obiges Geschreibsel bezog sich auf Campiglia. 
Die Küstencampings dürften schon jetzt für den Sommer ausgebucht sein!


----------



## ploki (23. Mai 2008)

So, jetzt bin ich wieder zurück von einem genialen Urlaub und dachte mir ich fasse das alles mal kurz zusammen... vielleicht hilft es ja jemand weiter. Zwecks der Unterbringung...waren am Campingplatz www.vallicellavillage.com in Scarlino was sich als richtig gute Wahl erwiesen hat. Wem es nicht wichtig ist am Meer zu sein der ist da gut aufgehoben. Zumindest in der Vor- und Nachsaison. Der größe nach zu urteilen kann es im Sommer ganz schön abgehen. Ist wirklich toll... vor allem glaub ich auch mit Kind zwecks vorhandenen Spielplätzen und Pool und solchen Sachen. Die Lage ist auch nicht schlecht... unterhalb von Scarlino schön ruhig im Wald mit Blick zur Burg usw. Womit ich hier gleich mal übergehe zu den MTB-Möglichkeiten. Würde mal sagen... ist auch eine gute Ausgangslage zum biken. Einmal hoch zur Burg und ab da ist schon der erste Wanderweg angeschrieben und wenn man den dann folgt, kreuzt man so nach und nach immer mal wieder neue Wege und hat die Möglichkeit sich in alle Himmelsrichtungen fortzubewegen. Was sehr schade war... haben leider für dieses Gebiet keinerlei Karte bekommen in der vermerkt wäre wohin die vielen Beschilderungen denn so führen. Allerdings geht die bereits oben beschriebene Karte (Massa Marittima Touristeninfo für 4,50 Euro) genau bis Scarlino und man hat zumindest die Möglichkeit  in die eine Richtung mit Karte zu fahren. Und wenn man nicht unbedingt vorher wissen will wo man am Schluss so endet, kann man auch ohne weiteres einfach so mal ein paar Wanderwege abfahren ohne gleich mitten im Wald in ner Sackgasse zu landen. Solange man sich an die Markierungen hält... wenn man meint schlauer zu sein wird man dann schon mit ner Stunde schieben auf nem Wildschweinpfad bestraft. Scarlino ist auch so ein netter Ausgangspunkt um mal durch den Wald zum Meer zu radeln und dort dann am Meer entlang z. B. Richtung Punta Ala an zwei Buchten vorbei nen gemütlichen Tag anzugehen. 
Das Gebiet ist im allgemeinen (vor allem wenn man sich zwecks mangelnder Ortskenntnisse an die breiteren Wege halten muss) nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. Allerdings trifft man schon des öfteren auf nette Trails und es kreuzen auch immer wieder offensichtlich von MTBern befahrene Pfade. Denke mal wenn man den Nerv hat in einer Gruppe zu fahren dann kann das mit einem ortskundigen Führer schon anspruchsvoller werden. 
Wenn man auch nicht unbedingt campen möchte so wie wir ist Massa Marittima vielleicht zum biken besser geeignet, aber Scalino eigentlich so auch ganz nett und gar nicht so weit weg von der schönen Stadt.
Mehr fällt mir jetzt schon gar nicht ein. 
Ist auf alle Fälle ein genialer Urlaub gewesen die richtige Zeit, der richtige Ort... kann man sich echt nicht beklagen und vielen Dank nochmal für euere Tips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reside (10. August 2010)

Hi Leute

Ich war diesen Sommer in Follonica und habe mich auf den mehrheitlich wunderschönen Trails vergnügen können. Auf der nachfolgenden Seite http://itinerari.mtb-forum.it/tours/user/20526 sind eine Menge Trails um Follonica/Massa Maritima und Scarlino angegeben. Die GPS-Daten der von mir gefahrenen Touren stimmten sehr gut überein. Auch Wildschweinherden habe ich gesichtet . Mit der SuFu findet man auf der angegebenen Seite noch einige Touren mehr! Auf jeden Fall kommt mein Bike nächstes Jahr wieder mit!

Gruss Reside


----------



## Mangfallbiker (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle die noch dorthin wollen, 
ich war vor 2 Wochen in der Gegend von Follonica und kann nur bestätigen, dass dort jede Menge Trails in den Hügeln und Wäldern zu finden sind. AUßerdem gibt es zwei gute Karten in 1:15.000 die alle offiziellen Wege und Trails zeigen, die auch ausgeschildert sind.Man braucht also nicht unbedingt GPS.   Die Trails sind so vielfältig, dass man dort bestimmt eine Woche zu tun hat. Von einfach bis teilweise schon ganz schön anspruchsvoll, bzw. geröllig und ausgewaschen. Rinnen bis über 1/2 m tief sind oft anzutreffen, die man aber dann seitlich fahren kann. 
servus


----------

